# How to get more energy? Is something wrong?



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Err, for the past week or so, I've been tired...constantly. Not like "OMG, I just went up a flight of stairs, I'm dyyying.", but more like, "I could totally use a nap/go to bed early" tired. I've just been constantly tired. I know the general response is, "Well, are you healthy, in shape?" I don't exercise much, but I am perfectly healthy BMI-wise. Is it diet, maybe?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Probably. Do you eat a lot/a little/as and when needed?

What does your diet mainly consist of too if you don't mind me asking and also, just the lack of exercise itself could make you feel tired. Exercising gets people pumped up and excited and ready to move... that's why it's always suggested for people suffering from depression. The less you do, the less your body turns food into energy because it simply doesn't think you need it.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

JungleDelRey said:


> Probably. Do you eat a lot/a little/as and when needed?
> 
> What does your diet mainly consist of too if you don't mind me asking and also, just the lack of exercise itself could make you feel tired. Exercising gets people pumped up and excited and ready to move... that's why it's always suggested for people suffering from depression. The less you do, the less your body turns food into energy because it simply doesn't think you need it.


My diet mostly consists of a healthy breakfast, coffee, eggs, bacon, things like that. Lunch is usually fast-food of some kind due to work and distance from home. Um..and dinner is sometimes healthy, other times, that's the meal I generally skip.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Regular exercise is huge. I'm not perfect and have on weeks and off weeks but I am always noticeably more sluggish and lethargic when I haven't been active. Even just a half hour a few times a week can make a noticeable difference. You'll probably be in a better mood too. If you're able to go in the morning before starting your day that always helps me a lot. I've been exercising before work instead of after lately and I hate getting up an hour earlier but its so worth it.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

if you're skipping dinner it's no wonder you're tired in the evenings... your body has learnt that by evening time, you're all spent but you won't give yourself energy by eating, so it's asking you to sleep instead to preserve the little energy you do have.



> but more like, "I could totally use a nap/go to bed early" tired.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

JungleDelRey said:


> if you're skipping dinner it's no wonder you're tired in the evenings... your body has learnt that by evening time, you're all spent but you won't give yourself energy by eating, so it's asking you to sleep instead to preserve the little energy you do have.


But isn't skipping better for calorie maintenance? By then, I've usually completely exhausted the calorie amount I'm supposed to intake for the day. If there was enough calories consumed, should have the needed fuel?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Playful Proxy said:


> But isn't skipping better for calorie maintenance? By then, I've usually completely exhausted the calorie amount I'm supposed to intake for the day. If there was enough calories consumed, should have the needed fuel?


Absolutely not. It's better to eat less but consistently than skip meals - your body learns to save and spend energy better. 
I know it's been said that it's better to eat like a king in the morning, and a pauper in the evening but this saying still works on the assumption you're giving some fuel to your body in the evening.

Perhaps you could try eating some fruit and nuts in the evening. Few calories, just energy.

If you give your body 2,000 calories in the morning, it's going to think, "great I've got all that till I use it all" not, "I better save 500 of that for this evening."


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Exercise is important. Mix it up a bit to keep it interesting and to provide a way to exercise different muscle groups. If you aren't into weights and such, do a couple of thirty minute sessions each week that strengthen your core. Walk (fast pace), jog, jump rope, or something similar about three times a week to get your aerobics in. Be sure to increase your calorie intake if you are exercising.

Watch your macro nutrients (protein, carbohydrates, fats, and alcohol) and your micro nutrients (iron, potassium, vitamins and minerals). You don't have to get crazy with monitoring your food, but you should know what your goals are and foods that help you reach your goals. Generally limit calorie dense foods (cheeses, meats, sugars, etc.) so that you can eat three meals a day.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

do you suffer from fatigue? from what you describe that could be the problem


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

iron deficiency/anaemia is so common in women of 'childbearing' age, i'm a little surprised nobody's mentioned it. it doesn't take much to push you under the limits, especially if you get heavy periods or have a shorter than average cycle. in my experience, even if you're eating conscientiously it can be hard to get enough iron to replace the red blood cells that you're losing that way. and it never takes much of a deficit to make me so tired i start longing to lie down under any available bush for a nap.

if you're not covered for lab work to get this checked out, the red cross screens potential donors to make sure their hemoglobin or something is already at a safe level before they'll take a spare pint out of you. at least in canada they do this, and i imagine they operate the same way in the u.s. it's my typical way of keeping on top of my iron levels since i'm lazy about hanging around in test labs. i just go off every couple of months and let them do the testing for me.


----------



## FireflyEmperor (Jul 2, 2014)

This has been happening to a friend and I. Turns out we just weren't drinking enough water. Give it a shot and tell me if anything changes.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

JungleDelRey said:


> Absolutely not. It's better to eat less but consistently than skip meals - your body learns to save and spend energy better.
> I know it's been said that it's better to eat like a king in the morning, and a pauper in the evening but this saying still works on the assumption you're giving some fuel to your body in the evening.
> 
> Perhaps you could try eating some fruit and nuts in the evening. Few calories, just energy.
> ...


Meal timing is largely irrelevant in diet, which is why intermittent fasting is effective. Excess calories not immediately consumed are stored as glycogen to be used later; one could meet their caloric needs in one sitting and still achieve their goals.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Permeate said:


> Meal timing is largely irrelevant in diet, which is why intermittent fasting is effective.* Excess calories not immediately consumed are stored as glycogen to be used later*; one could meet their caloric needs in one sitting and still achieve their goals.


She's not meeting her dietary needs though... 
And in this case OP is doing the opposite, she's eating too little and expecting it to last her all day. It doesn't.

What I was saying is, if she wants to eat that little, it's better to spread it out.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

You shouldn't be restricting calories, you should just eat the right kind of calories, and that is carbohydrates. If you're living on fat and animal products no wonder you feel tired. 

My breakfast alone is around 600 calories, full of carbs. Our bodies run on sugar, that's what's carried in our blood and delivered to cells. If instead of carbs you're eating fat and protein, you're making your body struggle to find the glucose it needs and that equals fatigue. Not to mention all the health problems that come along with that diet.

I suggest you watch one of the speeches of Gary Yourofsky on youtube. And then look into unlimited calorie low fat vegan diet. That's what everybody should be doing. Eat as much as you can, but eat the right foods and you'll be healthy. Don't eat crap that are not supposed to be in your body and then lower the amount of crap and end up being underfed.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Playful Proxy said:


> Err, for the past week or so, I've been tired...constantly. Not like "OMG, I just went up a flight of stairs, I'm dyyying.", but more like, "I could totally use a nap/go to bed early" tired. I've just been constantly tired. I know the general response is, "Well, are you healthy, in shape?" I don't exercise much, but I am perfectly healthy BMI-wise. Is it diet, maybe?


that's a very vague description. it could mean anything. are you or have you been stressed recently? is your bp normal? low bp causes symptoms of fatigue,lightheadedness,drowsiness. Did you suffer from any viral/bacterial infection in the past few weeks? are you on a diet? Anyway, your best bet is to just take a general blood test. Sitting on your ass and asking questions on the internet isn't going to solve the problem.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

The Force said:


> that's a very vague description. it could mean anything. are you or have you been stressed recently? is your bp normal? low bp causes symptoms of fatigue,lightheadedness,drowsiness. Did you suffer from any viral/bacterial infection in the past few weeks? are you on a diet? Anyway, your best bet is to just take a general blood test. Sitting on your ass and asking questions on the internet isn't going to solve the problem.


Actually, my BP is a bit on the high side, last it was checked. And stressed is a definite thing, but I'm kinda getting used to it, at this point, I guess, lol.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Playful Proxy said:


> Actually, my BP is a bit on the high side, last it was checked. And stressed is a definite thing, but I'm kinda getting used to it, at this point, I guess, lol.


stress can really wear you down after a while and it might look like it's alright and you're coping but then you get tired like this all the time. even stress alone can cause fatigue. try to eliminate as much as possible all stressors (I know,easier said than done).


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

JungleDelRey said:


> She's not meeting her dietary needs though...
> And in this case OP is doing the opposite, she's eating too little and expecting it to last her all day. It doesn't.
> 
> What I was saying is, if she wants to eat that little, it's better to spread it out.


What I'm saying is that meal timing is a commonly perpetuated myth and is for the most part arbitrary. If she isn't eating enough she isn't eating enough, period.

OP, plug your stats into this calculator Estimated Calorie Requirements then eat based off that. If you want to lose weight, subtract 500 kcal from total calories. You're probably restricting your calories too much and don't realize it.

Adequate nutrition in conjunction with exercise and proper sleep should mitigate fatigue, as everyone has said already. If the fatigue persists the best course of action would be to see a doctor.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I heard both speed and cocaine will boost your energy, at a price.

Cardio, maintained constant cardio will do wonders.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Permeate said:


> You're probably restricting your calories too much and don't realize it.


This is what I was getting at. I was saying, if she wants energy in the evening, but she's not giving herself an adequate amount anyway, then she should eat in the evening.

I think you read too much into what I was trying to say.... She's tired because she doesn't have enough energy, either she sleeps more, exercises more, or eats more. That's it. 

What your reply was getting at, isn't what I was saying.


----------

